# Windows Sound-Verstärker



## celph_titled (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich suche nach einer Art Vorverstärker für Windows um den normalen Sound zu verstärken (also als Programm, kein externes Gerät). Glaub zwar nicht, dass es sowas gibt, aber meine Lautsprecher sind so leise... 
Der VLCPlayer z.b. hat ja so einen eingebaut, aber ich höre Musik meistens über Foobar.
Kennt einer vielleicht sowas? Ist das überhaupt möglich? Wenn nicht kann ich ja mit der Sucherei aufhören.

Danke


----------



## Freak (1. Dezember 2008)

Oftmals ist ja ein extra Soundtreiber installiert?

Und: Ist es technisch überhaupt möglich, deine Lautsprecher noch lauter zu stellen?


----------



## celph_titled (1. Dezember 2008)

Technisch möglich ist es schon, z.b. eben wenn ich bei VLC den Vorverstärker benutze. Und die hatte eigentlich so einen USB-Adapter dabei, durch den die dann wesentlich lauter wurden, aber der ist irgenwie verschwunden...
Der Treiber ist  SoundMAX Digital Audio von von Analog Devices, also zum Einstellen gibts da nix. Würde da vllt auch ein anderer Treiber funktionieren, der Sound ist onboard?


----------



## chmee (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich geh erstmal von den Standards aus : Lautstärke für Summe und Wave ist auf Maximum. Dieser "Vorverstärker" darf ja nicht wirklich verstärken, denn das würde zu digitalen Verzerrungen führen ( kann man mal mit dem Winamp-EQ ausprobieren ). Das einzig Softwaretechnische wäre ein Compressor, der versucht, alles an die 0dB-Grenze zu verstärken.. Das eigentliche Problem ist, dass Windows für die Soundausgabe keine genormte Schnittstelle hat ( die einzige -Directsound- ist reichlich umständlich zu programmieren ), ergo gibt es keine Plugins, die sich quasi hinter der Summenregler setzen, um dort zu agieren.. Es gibt jedoch für reichlich Player eine Plugin-Schnittstelle, die wiederum dort nutzbar ist, wie zB Winamp, und da gibt es zu Genüge Plugins.

Wie ich gerade gesehen habe, hat Foobar einen EQ und auch einen DSP-Manager

mfg chmee


----------



## celph_titled (1. Dezember 2008)

Ja, dass Foobar nen Equalizer hat hab ich auch gerade entdeckt. Aber ich brauch das ja noch für andere Sachen, Last.fm und Youtube und so'n Zeug sind auch alle zu leise.


----------



## DiqqazKinqz (4. Juni 2010)

Ich mag das Forum xD


----------

